# I need some help



## CocoTheTiel (Apr 21, 2019)

Today I found sores on the bottom of my bird's foot while I was playing with her that I'm pretty sure is bumblefoot. All the vets near me are closed and the ones that are open arent avian vets. I also cant really leave my home as I am isolating with very vulnerable people and would be putting them at risk. I need some advice. Do you know of any home treatments I can use until the lockdown is lifted and I feel it is safe for me and my family. I'm very scared of it getting progressively worse and I dont want her to be in pain. I'm really worried, so please if you know of any home treatments I can use please tell me!


----------



## SelvaMani (Oct 29, 2019)

Can you share some photos to understand?


----------



## Allfeathers (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a finch with bumblefoot a few years ago. The vet recommended that I bathe the foot in half an inch of warm water with a teaspoon of Epsom salts added twice a day. He also had me put just a dab of Neosporin antiseptic cream (not the gel) on his foot twice a day as a home remedy. He eventually gave the bird some antibiotic and the sores healed. I think it needed the oral antibiotic to fully heal.
My cockatiel got sores on her foot last year and I took her to a different vet (he other one has retired). This one was given a tube of cream to put on the sores twice a day. The cream which is by prescription only worked really well. I can get you the name of it if you want to ask your vet about it.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Allfeathers said:


> ...The cream which is by prescription only worked really well. I can get you the name of it if you want to ask your vet about it.



Please let me know the name of the cream. My birds' feet are ok for now but this problem has been an issue in the past so it would be helpful to know what worked for you.

As for the original post, you can make the perches more comfortable for the feet by wrapping them (perches) in 'moleskin' which you can get at a pharmacy. Also, make sure you don't use sandpaper or cement perches. You should find info and tips in the archives for the forums on this site that might be helpful.


Here's a link to a moleskin product as an example of what I meant. It comes in pads like this with an adhesive backing as well as rolls. I used it for Buzz who had bumblefoot that was probably related to her diabetes. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Y5QDTM4/


----------



## Allfeathers (Dec 19, 2012)

The cream that the vet gave to my cockatiel is called Ascend.It comes in a tube. Put a little on a Qtip and gently rub on the sores. It has worked really well for my birds.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info - that's probably silver sulfadiazine (know also by brand name Silvadene and others) and I've used it on tiel wounds too. It is soothing and generally safe. It has antibacterial and antifungal properties and seems to be especially popular in caring for horses, particularly for burn treatment. It's good to keep some on hand 'just in case' for your birds. A vet or 'people doctor' can prescribe it (U.S.). (Just to clarify, Ascend Laboratories is a manufacturer - one of their products is silver sulfadiazine.)


----------



## Brickir (Oct 26, 2018)

If you can't get to a vet for a prescription, I've had good results with No Rein's Calendula & Comfrey Salve (they sell it on Amazon). Just make sure to rub it in well so it doesn't get all over your bird's feathers. (Some people say it's not great to eat comfrey, but it's good for salves.) 

You can also give her some nutritional support with a vitamin supplement. I like Guardian Angel (made by The Bird Company). Sprinkle a little on soft foods that she likes.


----------



## graybird (Apr 26, 2017)

Another thing you can use to cushion perches that might be a little cheaper than moleskin is vet wrap! It's the same thing as what the doctor wraps around your arm to hold the cotton ball in place after you get blood drawn, it's soft self-adhesive bandage wrap. They sell it in packs online and at most farm or feed stores! I use it to wrap perches and the edges of some food bowls for my arthritic birds.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

How is Coco's foot doing?


----------

